# Simple OHM, but I think it turned out pretty



## TessC (Mar 23, 2009)

This was my first soap using FO, and I'm addicted. The Soap Silly OMH from Day-Star smells soooooo good! The soap itself is goat milk, honey, and some really finely ground oats. I love the scalloped edge from the vinyl downspouting it was molded in, and it slid right out. I also broke in my freebie stamp from Owosso, they did a really nice job on it. 

Anyway, they're not showy or colorful, but I like the way they turned out,








The mica makes the stamp look neat from an angle, looks gilded:







The scalloped edges on the soap are neat, I'll definitely be using the downspouting again!






I am so pathetically hooked on soap now, lol.


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Mar 23, 2009)

Tis ok TessV, you're amidst likeminded friends lol, that stamp makes your soaps look really elegant. The down spout you speak of, is that the same as our Australian "down pipes" that lead the water off the house roof?, if so then that a fancy looking down pipe, i've never seen one like that here in Aussie.
 If you hear on the news over there that someones been "appropriating" downspouts, don't worry, it's just a few of us Aussie soapers bringing back our "new soap molds" for our soaping hehe.


----------



## TessC (Mar 23, 2009)

LOL, it's definitely better to use the neighbor's downspout than your own! Yes, it's the part that carries the water down from the gutter to the ground, I got a ten foot length of it for just a few dollars. It's made of a thin, flexible vinyl material, so it was easy to cut into smaller, more manageable pieces with my little hacksaw.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh em gee! 

That soap looks absolutely awesome Tess! To make the stamp that pretty, did you powder the soap stamp with it, and then use it? Such a cool effect! If you ever decide to sell, people will definitely be attracted to it


----------



## TessC (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes'm, the first few trial runs wit the stamp involved some...uh..operator error, lol. I finally got it right, and what worked was dabbing just a tiny bit of olive oil on the stamp with a cotton swab, then dipping it in the mica and tapping off the excess.


----------



## topcat (Mar 23, 2009)

Beautiful soaps Tess!  Lovely stamp and thanks for the tip on adding the mica :wink: 

Tanya


----------



## ChrissyB (Mar 23, 2009)

Pretty pretty soaps. Simple and elegant. Exactly what people like if you ask me. :wink:


----------



## 7053joanne (Mar 23, 2009)

Lovely!  I really like the stamps with the mica.


----------



## MsBien (Mar 23, 2009)

I absolutely love it, jut gorgeous!  That is my style of simple elegance.  

How do to secure the end of the downspout so that you don't have soap running out?


----------



## jbarad (Mar 23, 2009)

Gorgeous soaps Tess, I love the stamp !!!


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Mar 23, 2009)

That.Is.So.Genius.

Genius.


----------



## TessC (Mar 23, 2009)

MsBien said:
			
		

> How do to secure the end of the downspout so that you don't have soap running out?



I just used a piece of a plastic trash bag, held in place with duct tape. The bottom end of the soap had little ripples from the plastic, but not too bad.


----------



## MsBien (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks, I love the simplicity!

Stacie


----------



## misty (Mar 23, 2009)

love that soap as well, did you have to oil the pipe for easier removing of your soap.....


----------



## jenn624 (Mar 23, 2009)

I love the shape that drain pipe makes those soaps, really pretty!


----------



## kwahlne (Mar 23, 2009)

So creative!  Looks beautiful!!


----------



## heartsong (Mar 23, 2009)

*x*

 way nice and sooo creative and clever!   

monet


----------



## Lindy (Mar 23, 2009)

Very, very nice!  Your idea with the stamp is fantastic too and it truly does create a soap that has a simple elegance.  Nice job!!!


----------



## craftgirl08 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Very Nice Soap!!*

TessV.  I recently made a batch of OMH using the downspout too.  Mine turned out nice and didn't stick either.  Wooo HOOOO!!!

craftgirl


----------

